# bumble bees LOVE catmint!



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I just had to report that my blooming mounds of (Walker's Low) catmint are just being mobbed by bumblebees day after day. There is a bumble just about every 8" working away, and this goes on all day long day after day. Never saw so many bumblebees working so closely together! The catmint is a real winner in my new pollinater flowerbed. :applause:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmmm. Think I might put some in over on the side of the barn. It's where the bumble bee nest is AND where the cat likes to sun herself! Thanks!!!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Raven, that sounds like the absolute ideal spot for catmint beds, which can get kind of sprawly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

They also *love* english lavendar ( large stands ) and California golden poppies


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes they do! I might grow a bunch in a container next year so I can check 'em out from my kitchen window 

And in my yard caryopteris (bluebeard) is the big draw in August - absolutely mobbed with honeybees and bumblebees for about a week straight. (it's a small deciduous shrub with sweet-smelling purple flowers in late summer.)


----------

